# ........questions.........



## bird_brain (May 23, 2005)

Hello!!!  

A few questions........

1. is a pigeon a great pet to have??
2. would the pet pigeon be very tame??
3. are they expensive to keep/feed??

coz i realy want one!!!

Many Thanks, Beki (bird_brain)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pet pigeons are wonderful to have. Yes they can be very tame.

They are not a costly hobby, you just have to buy a pigeon seed, grit, and a few nutrition products to keep them healthy. Also, make sure you find soemone who is knowledgable with pigeons to help you, even a bird rehabber or avian vet is good in case of emergency.

The younger the pigeon the more likely he will be a pet. I do not recommend taking one away from its mother, but there are tame pigeons around that need a home that were raised indoors, and then there are certain breeds that are tame, like Rollers and Satinettes.

Treesa


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

HI Beki,


You ask...



bird_brain said:


> Hello!!!
> 
> A few questions........
> 
> ...


"1. is a pigeon a great pet to have??"

Understanding, kindness, and repsect for the Pigeon should be the first consideration, within which, the choice of Pigeon would defer intentionally. Arbitray capture or purchase or impositions of confinement of Pigeons or any Bird does not make for a Happy Bird, but, often, merely a desperate enough one to tolerate it's keeper untill it may escape. Or, to bear in mind also, an individual Bird may not in it's own judgement elect to construe a 'pet' or other imposed situation as what it would want for itself, nor, that the home imposed on it, would necessarily 'feel' to it like it's Home.

Forceing any animal to adapt and make-do with the naivete or limitations of one's making it captive, while the usual scenario, is far from complete for both parties.

To have a Pigeon as a 'Pet', one does well to understand what this really means in many ways. And morally, if one wishes to have something real to offer the Pigeon, it is important to know enough about Pigeons to know what to offer and how to offer it, and to know whether it suits the Pigeon in question...and or how to accept if the Bird even wants it. Some may, some may not, according to their own judgement and needs.

2. would the pet pigeon be very tame??

This depends on several things, among which, are the individual personality of the Bird, and, one's sensitivities as to just what it is that the term 'tame' means.

These are properly self posessed creatures, who generally have no reason whatever to have much to do with people. But since they are inately disposed to social interactions and to discover trust and affection and respects given by them to others and others to them, there are delightful possibilities to know them in engenuous terms.

Sociable? Friendly? interested in reciprocal affection? - could be...and of course this will vary with both the Bird as an individual, and with how one treats them...and with whether the Bird wishes instead to be free and to be master of it's own destiny, no matter how ostensibly 'nice' the situation is which one wishes for them to accept and abide in.


3. are they expensive to keep/feed??


No...but care and learning and sensitivity, are an investment one must make in one's self, to do to justice to the Bird, one way or the other, to authentically meet them or see them, and to responsibly occupy one's role as caretaker...if that role is in fact appropriate at all for the Bird.

If good will and sensitive deference to the Bird prevails, (which ultimately is a premutation of one's self respect, also, ) then, all of this is pretty easy and natural.

If it were me, and I wanted a Pigeon Pet, I would seek an experienced rehabber, and see about their recommendations about adult Birds they may have in hand, who are not able to be released back into the Wild, and, possibly obtain a pair which the rehabber knows are already sweet on eachother.

Many such Birds are already well socialized to human companionship and tenderness, and, if given a good home, would bring all the delights and presence and companionship one could wish for, and, it would benifit them very much, since otherwise, they really have no where else to go.

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi bird brain,

In my opinion (and many pigeon lovers opinions) pigeons are great bird to have around, they are very peaceful by nature, and they won't bite, like many birds do.
As pbpbison has mentioned, they are many factors that determine how tame a pigeon will be, however many pigeons can become quite tame.
As Trees Gray has mentioned, a good pigeon seed, pigeon grit, and a few supplements are the basics of pigeon health and feeding, and this is relatively inexpensive.
I have photos of pigeon seed and grit on my site if you have not seen them before:
http://www.woftamplace.com/cecil/
There are lots of links there that may be able to help you with other aspects of pigeon care.
Goodluck if you choose to get some pigeons.


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Pigeons make wonderful house pets, though I don't think they're cheap to keep. Like any pet you need to be able to afford to take them to the vet before you get one. Well, they are cheap to feed and house.

I think going to a rehabber to get a baby or nonreleasable adult is a good idea. If you get a baby you'll want to get one which is at least 2 weeks old, they're easier to raise from that age. You will need to be able to feed the baby every 3 hours for the next two weeks.

Yep, I'll tell you the same as everyone else ,pigeons tend to make nice tame and docile pets. But the males (which is what I have) are anything but docile (bossy is what I call 'em).


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*If I may add...*

Hello _Bird Brain_, I like your pigeon name. My wife calls me that at times and one of my daughters refers to me sometimes as "pigeon brain"  

I agree with the other members that have sent a reply to your question but if I may add, please make sure that a pigeon is truly a pet you want to have. As with most pets, they give unconditional love and loyalty and this you must return as well. When my male pigeon is indoors when the weather is bad I try to allow him a couple of hours exercise flight time in the spare bedroom. If I do not spend at least a few minutes of "_quality time_" in my very busy schedule he will *surely* let me know in one way or another!  

J Gregg is right about males, they can be bossy.As far as the biting, well Tooter will try to tear the flesh off my hand if given the opportunity, especially if I am late feeding him, but he loves me. He does.


----------

